# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Αδικαιολόγητα disconnect σε παιχνίδι. Αδιέξοδο χωρίς λύση;

## Federacion

Καλημέρα σε όλους.

Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα:
Παίζω ένα και μοναδικό οnline παιχνιδάκι (το PES2020). 1 στα 3 παιχνίδια που παίζω έχω disconnect και νομίζω ότι είναι πρόβλημα δικό μου.
Τι έχω κάνει ως τώρα:

Νέα καλωδίωση εσωτερικά στο σπίτι
Αλλαγή ρουτερ (τώρα έχω το Η300S)
Ζήτησα να με αλλάξουνε σε Fast Path
Ήρθε τεχνικός της Vodafone και τα βρήκε όλα εντάξει
Ζήτησα και μου αλλάξανε το margin σε 11
Επισυνάπτω 2 αρχεία. Το πρώτο (ping.txt) δείχνει την κίνηση του ρούτερ όσο παίζω παιχνίδι αλλά δεν έχει disconnect.
Το δεύτερο (ping2.txt) δείχνει τι συμβαίνει όταν έχω disconnect.
ping.txtping2.txt

H εικόνα της γραμμής όταν δεν παίζω είναι η εξής:

----------


## K1m0n

Υποθέτωντας ότι έχεις disconects αλλά δεν πέφτει το wan γενικότερα.
Σε κονσόλα παίζεις?
Multiplayer?
Αν ναί, δοκίμασε με ένα άλλο router που να έχει άλλο upnp inplementation.
Ή/και δοκίμασε με ipv6.
Και επιβεβαίωσε ότι δεν είσαι πίσω από cg-nat.
Αυτά μυρίζοντας τα νύχια μου.
Το ping το μόνο που λέει είναι ότι η συνδεσιμότητα με το ntua παθαίνει διαλείψεις.
Για να σου απαντήσει κάποιος υπεύθυνα πρέπει να κάνεις capture και να δει τα πακέτα.
Να δεί και τα logs του παιχνιδιού (αν έχει...)
Να δεί και τα Logs του cpe, και των windows, και βλέπουμε.

----------


## Federacion

> Υποθέτωντας ότι έχεις disconects αλλά δεν πέφτει το wan γενικότερα.
> Σε κονσόλα παίζεις?
> Multiplayer?
> Αν ναί, δοκίμασε με ένα άλλο router που να έχει άλλο upnp inplementation.
> Ή/και δοκίμασε με ipv6.
> Και επιβεβαίωσε ότι δεν είσαι πίσω από cg-nat.
> Αυτά μυρίζοντας τα νύχια μου.
> Το ping το μόνο που λέει είναι ότι η συνδεσιμότητα με το ntua παθαίνει διαλείψεις.
> Για να σου απαντήσει κάποιος υπεύθυνα πρέπει να κάνεις capture και να δει τα πακέτα.
> ...



Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση!
Μήπως μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις πως κάνω όλα αυτά που μου προτείνεις;

----------


## Kostinos

Δοκίμασε να κατεβάσεις το level του firewall στο ρούτερ από  high σε low καί να βγάλεις το antichaking protection...Γενικά τα ρούτερ μπλόκαρουν λανθασμένα κάποια πακέτα...

----------


## K1m0n

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση!
> Μήπως μπορείς να με βοηθήσεις πως κάνω όλα αυτά που μου προτείνεις;


Δυστυχώς όχι, ή θα πρέπει να γράψουμε βιβλίο εδώ.
Hints είναι για πιθανά προβλήματα.
Και χωρίς να ξέρω συγκεκριμένα το PES, ή το pc σου, ή το πώς έχεις στήσει το δίκτυο σου.
Θα μπορούσες όμως, με βάση αυτά και άλλα hints
να αρχίσεις να ψάχνεσαι.

----------


## brainshaker

είχα το ίδιο θέμα στο world of Warcraft. Από όταν απενεργοποίησα το ipv6 δεν μου το ξανακάνει. αν παίζεις από PC απενεργοποίησε το ipv6 αλλιώς από PlayStation δεν ξέρω πως γίνεται αλλά ψαξτο. είχα πάρει και τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν ότι το ipv6 έχει ακόμα θεματακια. Ωστόσο για το πώς απενεργοποιεις το ipv6 ένα Google how to disable ipv6 θα το βρεις είναι ευκολο

----------

